# Pokemon...



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Amigo (Jul 24, 2016)

The world has gone mad! I'd never heard of this phenomenon but spent yesterday bumpring into people clutching phones apparently seeking Pokemon whilst falling over buggies and shopping trollies!

Still it gets them out and walking  and it won't do the pooches any harm either


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes but there have been a group of kids who went looking for one in a cave and got stuck and had to be rescued; a man in Ireland tried to walk across a busy road without looking because he was too busy looking at his phone; there have been people stomping around libraries and A&E departments making a nuisance of themselves while looking for them.  The Pokemons can even be on private land - well I'm sorry but private should mean private - how do you know that the programmers haven't stuck one in your back garden?!  I think it should be banned 
We've even had to have a letter from school on how to use it safely "if it seems to be leading you into private land then don't go, they can be used as lures" etc.  I for one shall not be downloading it!


----------



## Amigo (Jul 24, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Yes but there have been a group of kids who went looking for one in a cave and got stuck and had to be rescued; a man in Ireland tried to walk across a busy road without looking because he was too busy looking at his phone; there have been people stomping around libraries and A&E departments making a nuisance of themselves while looking for them.  The Pokemons can even be on private land - well I'm sorry but private should mean private - how do you know that the programmers haven't stuck one in your back garden?!  I think it should be banned
> We've even had to have a letter from school on how to use it safely "if it seems to be leading you into private land then don't go, they can be used as lures" etc.  I for one shall not be downloading it!



To be honest Sally, I have no idea how this thing works but I can see the dangers. Too many people walk about oblivious to the world texting or watching social media anyway. I even saw someone texting whilst dancing one night!  It's obviously addictive this Pokemon thing.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2016)

It does get people out & about Amigo. A bit fresh air


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2016)

Good photo Northy !


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2016)

It's one of those things I wish nobody had thought of, because I can foresee all the problems it's going to cause.
On the other hand, my 24 yr old daughter is more than willing to run errands down to the co-op for me, because it's a pokestop!


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 24, 2016)

I loved the news story when a US official was briefing the press on an important matter and he suddenly stopped, looked at a journalist and said "You playing that pokemon thing aren't you!". The journalist replied, a little sheepishly, that he was "just keeping an eye on things"! The US official looked somewhat pityingly at the journalist!


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> It does get people out & about Amigo. A bit fresh air



... and probably under some cars eventually!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> It does get people out & about Amigo. A bit fresh air


It does, but at what cost?  Someone is going to lose their life because they have walked out onto a busy road whilst looking at their phone instead of the traffic.  And whatever one person chooses to do for entertainment should not allow them to make a nuisance of themself to other people, which has already been happening  Would you like it if all these people were taking their healthy walks through your garden, just to collect a virtual object that you can't see? Or if they kept getting in your way whilst you were trying to do your job, just because you happened to be standing very close to one?

I can accept that it was probably intended as harmless entertainment that gets people out and about, but it's going to have lots of unintended not-so-harmless side effects


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2016)

There were a couple of blokes who climbed over a fence and fell off a cliff playing it - Darwin Awards pending....


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2016)

Its the same as peddle bike,skateboards,scooters. & bats & balls.  They are all dodgy in the wrong hands are they not .


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 24, 2016)

My uncle was killed by cigarettes. The ironic thing was that he never smoked a day in his life. The poor chap got ran over by a Benson And Hedges lorry


----------



## Contused (Jul 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 1588


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 24, 2016)

We've just been out to a local park which contains a large paddling pool (water not much above ankle deep on adults).  If I was designing the Pokemon game I'd be tempted to put one right in the middle of the pool and see how many people went wading in fully clothed


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 25, 2016)

Release of Mario Kart Go! for Satnav ‘hopefully won’t cause too many accidents’


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.zx81stuff.org.uk/zx81/em...sterMaze(NGS).tzx.zip@0&title=3D+Monster+Maze

 Spent hours on this! Why? Scary!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 25, 2016)

We have had a safety alert issued at work as people are walking onto railway lines to catch pokemons!!!! Are people really that stupid!!!???


----------



## grovesy (Jul 25, 2016)

Unfortunately yes!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> We have had a safety alert issued at work as people are walking onto railway lines to catch pokemons!!!! Are people really that stupid!!!???


Unfortunately so, it seems


----------



## Annette (Jul 25, 2016)

We were up a sandstone outcrop this weekend, having a walk/climb around. Lots of lumps and bumps eroded in various interesting ways, lots of trees and other vegetation. We came across a family group with a teenager in tow. She was looking at her phone. Her Dad called her as she was wandering off. She said 'No, there's a pikachu here somewhere! I have to find the pikachu!' He yelled very loudly at her to stop. She looked up in amazement - obviously he didnt do that often. He said 'look at your feet.' She looked down, to see that she was about 3 feet away from a 20ft drop that she had been about to blunder over. He took her phone off her, and she didnt even complain...
Yes, they are that stupid.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 25, 2016)

Annette said:


> We were up a sandstone outcrop this weekend, having a walk/climb around. Lots of lumps and bumps eroded in various interesting ways, lots of trees and other vegetation. We came across a family group with a teenager in tow. She was looking at her phone. Her Dad called her as she was wandering off. She said 'No, there's a pikachu here somewhere! I have to find the pikachu!' He yelled very loudly at her to stop. She looked up in amazement - obviously he didnt do that often. He said 'look at your feet.' She looked down, to see that she was about 3 feet away from a 20ft drop that she had been about to blunder over. He took her phone off her, and she didnt even complain...
> Yes, they are that stupid.


And that's why I think it should be banned, before someone ends up actually falling over a cliff or blundering into any other dangerous situation and ending up seriously maimed or dead...


----------



## Copepod (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm expecting a Darwin Award for a Pokemon Go player some time soon...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2016)

It's happened:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...cliff-san-diego-android-ios-app-a7136986.html


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> http://www.zx81stuff.org.uk/zx81/emulate.php?track=3DMonsterMaze(NGS).tzx.zip@0&title=3D+Monster+Maze
> 
> Spent hours on this! Why? Scary!



So did I, so did many people; the fact that it was (necessarily) totally silent just added to the suspense.  And it was an amazing achievement, considering that the maze screens had an effective resolution of only 64x48... ( And look at the clown in the opening screen, just standard ASCII characters with a few block graphics...)

Games these days have much better graphics, but few of them can match the sheer playability of the old games.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 25, 2016)

A friend told me today that they had to chase a woman who looked old enough to know better out of their garden as she obliviously sought out whatever it is they look for! 

This is where it could all end up...on a ill fated trip to North Korea! Not only would Pokemon never be seen again! 

http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/25/is-th...-korean-dictator-kim-jong-uns-palace-6026756/


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 27, 2016)

According to today's Metro, the Roman Catholic Church are considering legal action against Nintendo for refusing to exclude Köln Cathedral from Pokemon Go.


----------



## David H (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## stephknits (Jul 27, 2016)

Well I have to say my family have enjoyed playing the game and we have got out for a few more family walks as a result.  Like anything, if you are sensible and look when crossing road, when it is busy etc, it's a good laugh.  Your phone vibrates when anything is near, so you don't have to stare at it all the time.  People can act like idiots doing anything.  
Bring on the Pokemon, gotta catch em all


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 27, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Well I have to say my family have enjoyed playing the game and we have got out for a few more family walks as a result.  Like anything, if you are sensible and look when crossing road, when it is busy etc, it's a good laugh.  Your phone vibrates when anything is near, so you don't have to stare at it all the time.  People can act like idiots doing anything.
> Bring on the Pokemon, gotta catch em all


Well said steph. A bit fresh air !  As I said before bats & balls are dodgy in the wrong mits  Enjoy


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Might as well give up now... 


Could this mark the beginning of the end for Pokemon Go?

A man has claimed to have become the first to catch all the characters available in the UK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-36912572


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Might as well give up now...
> 
> 
> Could this mark the beginning of the end for Pokemon Go?
> ...


I still have my skateboard Northy. It was brand new & I got on it & my dad watched me have a excellent crash on it . It is a very fast one Big Green Kriptonics wheels & because it was new I did not tighten the trucks up enough & massive "speed wobble". Fell & my hip bone was sticking out & still have the scar.  Right in front of my dad   Doh !  Love speed. Part of learning knacked


----------



## stacey_w (Jul 31, 2016)

Riley and I love the app. Riley doesn't have a smartphone of his own so he can only play it when we are out together. I've never known him so keen to walk the dogs! We don't use it everytime we leave the house as it's important to still enjoy the outdoors without having technology in our hands but it is fun! We only play in areas away from roads and we wouldn't dream of going into someone's garden to catch one! Just like everything in life, this app is fine in moderation.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done to both of you. A bit fresh air & you get to see things when you are out. . We are off to the lakes tomorrow & my 14yr old realy wants to take his bike. I know what he is planning


----------



## stacey_w (Jul 31, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Well done to both of you. A bit fresh air & you get to see things when you are out. . We are off to the lakes tomorrow & my 14yr old realy wants to take his bike. I know what he is planning


Have fun! Haven't been to the lakes in years but have very fond memories of the place. Hope the weather is good for you x


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 31, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Well done to both of you. A bit fresh air & you get to see things when you are out. . We are off to the lakes tomorrow & my 14yr old realy wants to take his bike. I know what he is planning




Get some bloody work done


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Get some bloody work done


 Honestly DL I need a rest.  Will do Scar-fell hopefully tues cos weather looks to be best day. I hope weather behaves to Stacey & thanks


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 31, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Honestly DL I need a rest.  Will do Scar-fell hopefully tues cos weather looks to be best day. I hope weather behaves to Stacey & thanks



It looks like you are gonna get the weather for it. There ain't much rain if any forecast up there in the coming week. Have a great time and don't do anything that I would. Enjoy your break


----------

